# 2.5 X 5 X 7.5H Space - 1000 Watts Baby!! Many Pics



## JayDoe71 (Dec 19, 2008)

So I have one small, successful grow under my belt and have decided to take everyone's advice and DIY grow room (space). I have a 2.5 X 5 ft area in my boiler room that's kept cool in the summer and comfortable in the winter, chilly 60-65 F. 

You'll see the crawl space entrance where I plan to exhaust stale, hot air. The room is attached to my home office with a large window and intake fan. I plan on drawing in plently of fresh air via fans through the office.

I just recieved most of my supply's. I went with the 1000W MH/HPS switchable since I don't have the real estate yet for a seperate veg/mother. After I get this first grow going I will rig together some kind of mother/cloning/veg chamber. I figure if I can get the clones to 12 or 18" it will greatly reduce the time the plants will have to veg in the veg/flowering room. 

I should have mentioned that I'll only be growing 6 plants at a time as this will keep me legal. Obviously, we're going for max yeild per plant here. The goal is 2 to 3 oz's per plant.

My vision is three Rubbermaid 18 gal bins, two 6" grow sites each, two 12" airstones for each bin (one airstone for each plant), and one large air pump to run six airstones. Large plants.

As this will only be my second grow I'm going to stick with DWC as it's simple and easy.

Is that small timer going to be OK controling a 1000w light and several fans? I don't know much about electicity so I hope I don't have any problems.

I'd love to hear suggestions or advice thus far


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2008)

Doooooooood!! Looking good. You should be able to get it going pretty well


----------



## flamdrags420 (Dec 19, 2008)

15 amp rating on the timer
120 volts X 15 amps = 1800 watt rating which is > than the light
you're good to go!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Dec 19, 2008)

flamdrags420 said:


> 15 amp rating on the timer
> 120 volts X 15 amps = 1800 watt rating which is > than the light
> you're good to go!


Thanks, man


----------



## JayDoe71 (Dec 20, 2008)

My water reads 350ppm out of the faucet. Is there anything I can do to make this water viable in a DWC set up? What are my options?


----------



## techtoker (Dec 20, 2008)

I saw your other grow with the cfls. Nice work. Im subscribed to this one. Just dont kill your plants on this one! haha j/k Im sure you learned plenty from the last one. Keep the pics commin


----------



## JayDoe71 (Dec 20, 2008)

techtoker said:


> I saw your other grow with the cfls. Nice work. Im subscribed to this one. Just dont kill your plants on this one! haha j/k Im sure you learned plenty from the last one. Keep the pics commin


Will do, and thanks for the support


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 20, 2008)

You have a completely botched up plan my man. I don't know if you came up with it on your own but if you didn't if it was someone else who steered you wrong you might want to kick them in the nuts.

You are not going to grow trees in that space with a 1kw light, you don't have the room. You can't veg plants more than 1.5' tall even if they're sitting on the floor because a few feet are used by the light, you'll run out of space. You'll run out of space in every direction in a heartbeat with a 1kw light in there, six plants will have to be trained in some form but I can't think of how at the moment, not quite awake.

When you grow a clone to 18" or whatever it's done vegging and it's going to double in size when flowered.

I understand you wanted the biggest light, but you aren't going to be able to take advatage of it at all until you get a larger space. You can use it, but it's just a 50% waste mostly.

Maybe I'll see this thread later and offer more constructive help when the brain works and I can think of the best way to use that space and that light. You need someone very familiar with 1kw lights and how plants will grow in that space with double the lumens most people use and on hydro. Never having quite attempted what you want I'm not the pro on it, but I can figure it out.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 3, 2009)

What up

I've been away for the holidays and just got back to my project. Here's the latest:


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I promise this thread will get much more exciting when I'm up and running.

Here's my cloner/veg set-up that I made with a 10 gal Roughneck Rubbermaid bin, 2" net cups, two bubble wands, aluminum tape, and black spray paint. 

I will also add two 12" airstones in the middle all run by a 10 watt commercial air pump. More pics to come...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry, forgot the pics


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 14, 2009)

looks good....ur going to hate changing that water..that always sucks...are u going to put mylar on the walls? also what strain?..good luck and peace..


----------



## NonPersonal (Jan 24, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 24, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> looks good....ur going to hate changing that water..that always sucks...are u going to put mylar on the walls? also what strain?..good luck and peace..


There will be mylar, and strains will be - Feminized Snow White from Nirvana, Skunk #1, Tie X Skunk, and some Train Wreck bag seeds I got from a local dispensory here in Colorado. Will have pics and updates soon!!


----------



## drnkrssn (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't want to be a buzzkill but you may have a problem with heat as someone said on the first page. How much space do you have b/t the top of the rubbermaids and the bottom of your reflector? Could you tell me how you will be pushing air from the office(an open door or forced vent)? I have had some space/heat problems with two 600 Watt lamps in a slightly smaller area. The area is in my unheated garage so I image my ambient air temp is cooler. Look at my thread "40 inch height limit" (may be slightly different wording) it is in design/setup and indoor grow, I've had no response yet. Good luck.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 25, 2009)

drnkrssn said:


> I don't want to be a buzzkill but you may have a problem with heat as someone said on the first page. How much space do you have b/t the top of the rubbermaids and the bottom of your reflector? Could you tell me how you will be pushing air from the office(an open door or forced vent)? I have had some space/heat problems with two 600 Watt lamps in a slightly smaller area. The area is in my unheated garage so I image my ambient air temp is cooler. Look at my thread "40 inch height limit" (may be slightly different wording) it is in design/setup and indoor grow, I've had no response yet. Good luck.


There is a window about 15' opposite the grow area entrance. An intake fan will provide plenty of fresh air. There's also a standing fan blowing into the grow area from the office. 

There's an exhaust fan inside the room blowing into a crawl space area. 

There's two inline fans devoted to the light, one pushing and one exausting. I tested it yesterday and the exhaust is certainly letting off a lot of hot air, but the light is still giving off a lot of heat, too.

Total I have:

2 - 6" inline fans for the light.
1 - 9" exhaust fan in the room.
1 - 16" standing fan for pushing fresh air into the room from the office.
1 - 16" window intake fan pushing in fresh air from outside.
I may get one more small fan to help push the heat away from the light.

I have 5.25' of total growing height, but I don't plant on letting them get that tall. I'll probably use LST or SCROG.

Send me the link to your grow and I'll subscribe!!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's some updates - I just transplanted seeds into rockwool to sprout. Hopefully 14 seeds will give me 6 female plants.

The seeds were germ'd using the "CD" method. Damp paper towels folded inside a CD case, wrapped in a clean t-shirt, and then placed on top of the cable box


----------



## drnkrssn (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah sounds like you'll be ok, I'm just a little bummed about my situation and didn't want someone else to have the same problems. Do you use the office? Are you just going to open the door each night when the light comes on? I don't have a grow log but here's the link to my post. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/154131-40-inch-height-restriction.html


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 25, 2009)

I picked up this guy on the internet - $129

The water read 0 ppm and 7.1 ph

12 hours gives me about 40 gals or pure, RO water


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally got the two inline fans and ducting up, I also installed a new lock.


----------



## JeSt3r (Jan 25, 2009)

fav'ed...nice setup =) wish i had that freedom...lol...soon enough...good luck keep us updated


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 25, 2009)

I soaked the rockwool in 5.3 ph water for 12 hours and transplanted this morning.

Hopefully I'll post some pics of healthy seedling in the next few days


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 25, 2009)

What did you use to get your water that low??? I cant get mine to go that low I used a lemon thats all I had. any other suggestions. only things around wal mart, nursery and lowes.


----------



## newtothisto (Jan 25, 2009)

Get some pool acid, couple drops per gl at a time.


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 25, 2009)

ok thanks I'll have to go see if I can find it and try that.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jan 25, 2009)

Setup looks really nice. Can't wait for me to be legal man that will be the day. Pretty sure North Carolina is decrimed right?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 25, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> What did you use to get your water that low??? I cant get mine to go that low I used a lemon thats all I had. any other suggestions. only things around wal mart, nursery and lowes.


RO System, $129, check it out


http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/


----------



## shefsmoke (Jan 25, 2009)

I live in Missouri and it is here but fuck it man. tired of schwaggy shit going around and its way cheaper to do it urself!!!


----------



## NonPersonal (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking good mate!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are the seeds in their new home environment, the Feminized Snow White drew first blood. I have a 100% germ rate with Nirvana seeds.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 28, 2009)

A couple of more sprouts today, won't be long now!!


----------



## tllx99 (Jan 28, 2009)

how are your temps looking in the room?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 29, 2009)

tllx99 said:


> how are your temps looking in the room?


My bigggest issue. I will admit that I underestimated the heat of a 1000 watt bulb. As long as the furnace isn't running (my plants are in the boiler room) and I have cool air coming in the room stays at just under 80 F, which is fine.

I will also add another dedicated light fan and we should be good to go. I'll post pics as I go along


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a few more pics of the final product. I now have 3 dedicated fans for the light, one duct fan blowing, one duct fan exhausting, and a third fan blowing the hot air away from the glass.

There will also be a freestanding fan in the office that will be blowing fresh air from outside onto the garden. The exhaust fan is directed into a crawl space.

Ultimately I will grow 6 plants under 1000 HPS in approx 15 sq ft. My goal is 2-3 oz per plant.

Three 18 gal Rubbermaid will house two plants each using DWC. By using three bin I will have more options moving them around. 

I tested it yesterday and the room stayed between 76-79 F and I estimate that I will be able to put mature, flowering plants about 18" from the glass.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jaydoe, you're making a big step up from that old PC case, my man! Kudos!

For those of you that don't know this guy moved cross-country with his ladies in flower inside a PC case and they survived.

Legendary... I can't wait to see what you pull with that 1k lamp.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 31, 2009)

i wanna watch. this looks amazing.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 31, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Jaydoe, you're making a big step up from that old PC case, my man! Kudos!
> 
> For those of you that don't know this guy moved cross-country with his ladies in flower inside a PC case and they survived.
> 
> Legendary... I can't wait to see what you pull with that 1k lamp.


Hey, what up, diggity?!?! I also have another pc grow go'in - check it

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150750-grow-2-pc-grow-box.html


----------



## JayDoe71 (Jan 31, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> i wanna watch. this looks amazing.


Thanks, man. I promise it'll get more exciting once we get past the seedling stage


----------



## Haydoon (Feb 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> You have a completely botched up plan my man. I don't know if you came up with it on your own but if you didn't if it was someone else who steered you wrong you might want to kick them in the nuts.
> 
> You are not going to grow trees in that space with a 1kw light, you don't have the room. You can't veg plants more than 1.5' tall even if they're sitting on the floor because a few feet are used by the light, you'll run out of space. You'll run out of space in every direction in a heartbeat with a 1kw light in there, six plants will have to be trained in some form but I can't think of how at the moment, not quite awake.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately hes right dude


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 2, 2009)

Naysayer's!

Jay, you may have gone overkill with the 1k, but so what? As long as you keep temps in line you should be fine.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just put four more Thai + Skunk, and four Afghan seeds into rockwool today. 

I want my final outcome to be six females of different strains


----------



## tllx99 (Feb 3, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> Just put four more Thai + Skunk, and four Afghan seeds into rockwool today.
> 
> I want my final outcome to be six females of different strains


how long have those seeds been in the rockwool? The only reason I ask is because I have one little seedling as well that has been planted in soil and doesn't look much older than those and is almost a week old now....


----------



## JimmyT (Feb 3, 2009)

I've heard and read of these "bag seeds" on RIU many times and tried researching it but can't get a definitive answer. 

WTF are they and do they have anything to do with inbred line seeds  

Subscribed and nice job so far, Jay!


----------



## tllx99 (Feb 3, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> I've heard and read of these "bag seeds" on RIU many times and tried researching it but can't get a definitive answer.
> 
> WTF are they and do they have anything to do with inbred line seeds
> 
> Subscribed and nice job so far, Jay!


dude bag seed is when you have seeds in a bag of weed you buy. people call it bag seed because you really don't know what strain it is. Unlike buying seeds from a reputable dealer or website growing bag seed is usually going to be lesser quality, but not always...


----------



## JimmyT (Feb 3, 2009)

tllx99 said:


> dude bag seed is when you have seeds in a bag of weed you buy. people call it bag seed because you really don't know what strain it is. Unlike buying seeds from a reputable dealer or website growing bag seed is usually going to be lesser quality, but not always...



Thanks!! This one's for you


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 3, 2009)

I transplanted into the veg hydro setup today and I think we're going to start seeing some vigorous growth!! Most plants have sprouted but some went in as germ'd seeds only.

Here's the set up...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 3, 2009)

...And here are some pics of the young ladies...each grow site is carefully labeled with the strain

Fem SW = Feminized Snow White from Nirvana

TW= Trainwreck bag seed that I got from a local dispensory here in Denver

Afghan = Afghan from 420Seeds

Thai + Skunk = Thai + Skunk from 420Seeds


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 3, 2009)

A commercial air pump provides plenty of oxygen and bubbles!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 4, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> A commercial air pump provides plenty of oxygen and bubbles!!


How much noise does that thing make?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 4, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> How much noise does that thing make?


No more then one of the smaller ones. I'm really happy with it. I'd like to reccomend a few sites I've used recently - 

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/air-pumps-commercial-grade-c-421_468.html

and I bought this tent from HTG, but they sold me a great package deal with the T-5 light and fans

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53389


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's my new Mother/Cloning Tent. 

I plan on keeping two moms in a 18 gal Roughneck; they'll have about 20" of height room.

Clones will veg in here until they're 18-24" tall. Out of 12 cuttings I will keep the 6 strongest to go into the flowering room.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 4, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> No more then one of the smaller ones. I'm really happy with it. I'd like to reccomend a few sites I've used recently -
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/air-pumps-commercial-grade-c-421_468.html
> 
> ...


That tent must be new...

I ended up having to build mine custom at the time to get those dimensions. The space in my closet used for cultivation is 48x22x60, the biggest one I could find at the time was 36x20x48.

Those bastards!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 4, 2009)

...and her's a few more pics of the babys' I'm hoping to get 6 females in the flowering room from 12 plants, only 2 of the seeds were feminized and one of them looks like it may not make it.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 4, 2009)

Could this be a purple strain? It definetely has a strange tint


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 4, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> That tent must be new...
> 
> I ended up having to build mine custom at the time to get those dimensions. The space in my closet used for cultivation is 48x22x60, the biggest one I could find at the time was 36x20x48.
> 
> Those bastards!


Yeah, man...this one is perfect for cloning/moms 48x48x20


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 5, 2009)

What Up,

I have a few sprouts that I'm concerned with, please, any help is greatly appriciated!!

# 9 Bagseed Trainwreck

The first true set of leaves seems to have curled up and dyed!! However, the little sprout otherwise seems healthy and has roots peaking out of the bottom of the rockwool.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 5, 2009)

# 11 Bagseed Trainwreck

This little sprout has a unusually fat set of first leaves. Other then that, she looks pretty healthy!! 

She just looks very different then the other seeds that came out of the same bag - what gives?


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE setup jay...how many do you want to have eventually growing in a space that big?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 5, 2009)

# 4 Afghan from 420Seeds

Purple Strain? She has a definite reddish hue!!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 5, 2009)

only thing i can coment on is the #4 and i cant say for sure im right. but with some of the plants i have grown there have been the redish purple tint to just the stem. I have never seen it on the leaves like that. but i did some research and found somewhere that the color shows up just because its grown in a diff. climate than it originated. i guess it just means that there is just some little factor off from what the plant is use to so it changes to that color. i have not seen this become a problem before but then again it could be something different because i have never seen the leaves turn that color.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 5, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> NICE setup jay...how many do you want to have eventually growing in a space that big?


I figured out a way to expand the flowering room to over 4X4'. Six plants, 2-3 oz per plant, harvest every 3 months


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 5, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> only thing i can coment on is the #4 and i cant say for sure im right. but with some of the plants i have grown there have been the redish purple tint to just the stem. I have never seen it on the leaves like that. but i did some research and found somewhere that the color shows up just because its grown in a diff. climate than it originated. i guess it just means that there is just some little factor off from what the plant is use to so it changes to that color. i have not seen this become a problem before but then again it could be something different because i have never seen the leaves turn that color.


Thanks for your response!! But I hope you're wrong and I end up with a beautiful, purple plant!!! 

Stay posted to find out!!!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 5, 2009)

that for sure would be nice to see a nice purple


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 5, 2009)

I moved the T-5 flouro closer to the sprouts, about 4-5" away


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 5, 2009)

i would put that light even closer if you can and throw a fan onto them babys. you want the light as close as possible with out burning them. you can put it realy realy close then put a fan on the plants and it will not only keep them a lil cooler but wil also strengthen them.


----------



## marsattack (Feb 5, 2009)

nice,nice... bout to begin a 50 (aprx) plants grow room. nothing fancy a little amateur like. thinking of using dual spectrum lights, how much light will i need though??


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 5, 2009)

marsattack said:


> nice,nice... bout to begin a 50 (aprx) plants grow room. nothing fancy a little amateur like. thinking of using dual spectrum lights, how much light will i need though??


there is nothing amature about 50 plants. unless your only goin to grow them to about a foot or two tall then it will be taking up ALOT of room


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Feb 7, 2009)

50 plants using cfls????? That just sounds like ALOT of Money you would be better off buying one BIG HID light than all those CFLS that don't put out enough light anyways.


----------



## clOsEtfrEAk (Feb 7, 2009)

hell yea dude...keep it up


----------



## NonPersonal (Feb 9, 2009)

Jaydoe

How goes it mate?


----------



## toofast4u (Feb 9, 2009)

every strain and every room is different so i think giver and see what happens i do agree thats alot of light for that space but better too much then not enough good luck keep us posted


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 10, 2009)

What up, people

Out of twelve seedlings two look like mutants to me. Please let me know if they should be culled out sooner rather then later.

Plant # 11 has a huge 1st set of leaves but never grew a 2nd set. She kinda looks like cabbage to me. However, her roots look strong!! 

These pics were taken a few days ago


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 10, 2009)

Plant # 9 looks like a goner. She seemed to be doing OK, but it's obvious she's way behind on developement. She is the same age as the older, healthy looking seedlings in the next post.

She has only one thin root dipping into the nutes.

Opinions, please


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 10, 2009)

...and here is the rest of the young garden. As you can see, the remaining ten seedlings are doing just fine. You may notice that some are older then others, I am aware of this.

Good strong roots - the ph is 5.7 and the ppm 50, I just wanted to give them a taste of nutes.

Any advice is appriciated!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 10, 2009)

So I was able to squeeze 4X4' out of my flowering area. The light will be moved about 10" to the right from where it is now so it is dead-center in the middle of the 4X4 area. The door will remain open during daylight hours to provide proper airflow through the office. 

I let the light and fans run for about 6 hours and the room never reached over 74 F, and I'm easily able to keep my hand 18" from the light with no uncomfortable heat.

So once again:



1000 Watt MH/HPS
4X4 area with 5' of height, but will not let vertical growth exceed 3.5'
should be able to maintain temps of under 76 F and be able to place the light as close as 18" from the canopy
3 X 18 gal Roughneck Bins holding two plants each
Deep Water Culture using commercial air pumps for plenty of bubbles!
will most likely utilize LST
area will be covered in mylar and/or black and white poly.
As per my sophisticated data keeping, the strains and quantities are:

6 X Thai X Skunk from 420Seeds
3 X Trainwreck bagseed from a local Colorado dispensory
2 X Afghan from 420Seeds
1 X Feminized Snow White from Nirvana

My prediction, I will end up with the following six flowering females:

3 X Thai X Skunk
1 X Trainwreck
1 X Afghan
1 X Feminized Snow White

My goal is 1lb every 3 months


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Everything looks good, Jaydoe. Give those "mutants" a little more time to develop... I've had some like that before that came along nicely after some time.

Will you be doing a perpetual rotation or one batch at a time?


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 11, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> So I was able to squeeze 4X4' out of my flowering area. The light will be moved about 10" to the right from where it is now so it is dead-center in the middle of the 4X4 area. The door will remain open during daylight hours to provide proper airflow through the office.
> 
> I let the light and fans run for about 6 hours and the room never reached over 74 F, and I'm easily able to keep my hand 18" from the light with no uncomfortable heat.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome jay i have a strange feeling that those thai skunk are going to be monsters...Did you get your card in colorado...i just got mine and have been looking at getting a clone or two of something nice i do enjoy a good sweet tooth and from what ive seen it grows pretty well here.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 11, 2009)

Will you be doing a perpetual rotation or one batch at a time?[/quote]

Perpetual, I plan on keeping two mothers and clones in my 48X48X20 tent. After a clone reaches 12" or so I'll put it in the flowering room but give it 1000 Watt of MH on 18/6 for 2-4 weeks. I will most likely utilize LST during this veg time.

After the plants are strong and trained I will switch to 12/12


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 11, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Thats awesome jay i have a strange feeling that those thai skunk are going to be monsters...Did you get your card in colorado...i just got mine and have been looking at getting a clone or two of something nice i do enjoy a good sweet tooth and from what ive seen it grows pretty well here.


Yes, I'm legal in the good state of Colorado. Got my card through cannamed.org


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 11, 2009)

I gotta get the fuck outta Texas.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 11, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I gotta get the fuck outta Texas.


im with you i need to get out of florida


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Feb 12, 2009)

right lets all boycott Florida. While everyone else is trying to weaken marijuana laws we are too busy trying to up our laws. I hate the po-lice lol. Its not like we are over here making millions selling crack or heroin. Go after those guys and leave us peaceful smokers the HELL alone.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 12, 2009)

hell yea. im actualy goin to move to cali. this sumer with a buddy


----------



## cigol (Feb 12, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> hell yea. im actualy goin to move to cali. this sumer with a buddy


what part?


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have no idea yet. whats a good part?


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 12, 2009)

I wanna go to Denver...


----------



## cigol (Feb 13, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> i have no idea yet. whats a good part?


Southern Cali- Orange county, Inland Empire, or San Diego. Inland empire has some new houses out in Murietta and temecula that are huge, cheap, and very nice places to live. Orange county is my favorite, Huntington Beach, being my favorite, pretty expensive though. Same with Diego, hella dope and nice houses, little expensive. But hey you can live anywhere in Cali, just rent a room in a huge house with some chill people. For Northern Cali look at Humboldt County, Medencino County, Tahoe[cold], or San Fran. Central look at Santa Cruz. Anywhere in Cali is chill. I prefer Southern for now.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 13, 2009)

i Got family in temecula, but hey can't get much HIGHER than the mile high city!!!!


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn right! suppose someone was flying to denver for a vacation. and wanted to get some seeds for the ride home. whats the chances of getting those through the airport?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 13, 2009)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> damn right! suppose someone was flying to denver for a vacation. and wanted to get some seeds for the ride home. whats the chances of getting those through the airport?


Swallow them whole. Poop in a 3 gallon pot when you get home.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 13, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Swallow them whole. Poop in a 3 gallon pot when you get home.


 Wow.... i guess thats one way...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seriously though, just put them in your pocket. As long as you aren't carrying more than a few, even if they pat you down, you'll be fine.


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 13, 2009)

awsome thanks! I'll be on the look out for some Bluewidow, taste like blue cotton candy, NCGA (Northern California Growers Association) strain. 
Also, Alaskan Matanuska Thunderfuck, a gorgeous sativa strain that was reported from Matanuska Valley of Alaska. The flavor of this cannabis is exquisite. It tastes like red grapes! very clear and euphoric high that last for over four hours.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good man. Like the avatar.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 16, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Looks good man. Like the avatar.


Hey,

Thanks for stopping by, the avatar was my first grow - pc case, 125 cfl, dwc - yielded 1/2 oz dried and cured. Not bad for one stressed out, root-bound, 10" plant!! LOL


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 16, 2009)

So my seedlings are around two weeks old and doing well. I think I'll wait another week and switch them to 12/12 to determine sex. After I know who stays and who goes I will revert the plants back to veg by switching back to 18/6. 

Has anyone ever force flowered their plants to determine sex and then reverted back to veg? Should I change to a flowering nute when forcing? Any experience shared regarding this topic would be greatly appriciated!!!

I do realize that the proper way to do this is to force flower the cuttings, not the actual plant. I can't do this for several reasons I won't get into now.

Thanks,

JayDoe


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have seen ppl do it. havnt got any details on it tho to help you but it can be done and many people do it. i have seen where people say it slows down the overall process ALOT because of all the changing back and forth.


----------



## southern homegrower (Feb 17, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> You have a completely botched up plan my man. I don't know if you came up with it on your own but if you didn't if it was someone else who steered you wrong you might want to kick them in the nuts.
> 
> You are not going to grow trees in that space with a 1kw light, you don't have the room. You can't veg plants more than 1.5' tall even if they're sitting on the floor because a few feet are used by the light, you'll run out of space. You'll run out of space in every direction in a heartbeat with a 1kw light in there, six plants will have to be trained in some form but I can't think of how at the moment, not quite awake.
> 
> ...


dont mean to but in . I have the same light. my room is 7 ft 7 by 4 ft 7 and 7 ft high. willnot work will it.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 18, 2009)

So my seedlings are 2-3 weeks old now from seed. All are doing nicely but a few are showing outstanding growth. The Thai X Skunk is looking very sativaish...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 18, 2009)

Plant # 4 is still holding onto her purple tint. I hope it remains. The strain is Afghan from 420Seeds


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 18, 2009)

Plant # 9 still hasn't grown out of her mutation. She's actually growing roots!! Just look how small she is compared to her pears. Opinions? What should I do with her?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 18, 2009)

#6 is a Thai X Skunk from 420Seeds. Only three weeks from seeds

#1 is a feminized, three-week old Snow White seedling from Nirvana. Look how stout she is!! My avatar is the same strain.

#10 is Afghan from 420Seeds. She's the shortest plant in the lot. I recently read that shorter young plants are usually female. I will 

Plants # 9, 11, and 2 (top left) are Trainwreck bagseed that I got from a local dispensory in Denver. I do have the one mutant plant but the other two are doing well


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 18, 2009)

Plant #11 was also mutated but seems to be growing out of it. Bagseed Trainwreck


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are all the books I've read on growing. For the brand new beginner I recommend the one by Logan Edwards. Great, simple step-by-step with pictures!!

Some Super Silver Haze from my local Denver Dispensory. Also picked up some Mango, and Tang!

My little pc set-up currently growing one Afghan palnt 39 days flowering.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 18, 2009)

Almost forgot - 

Res changed Feb 18, 2008

ph 5.6
ppm 300


----------



## VDUBB (Feb 18, 2009)

Get a r.o. Filter bout 250.00 us dollarz


----------



## JimmyT (Feb 20, 2009)

JayDoe... In your opinion, are the 2 books (Marijuana Horticulture Medical Growers Bible and Indoor Marijuana Horticulture) by Jorge Cervantes any different? I've read from a few places that the Indoor Marijuana Horticulture book was not worth. I own his Marijuana Horticulture book which I'm very happy with but I'm just curious if it's worth purchasing the other one specifically for indoor. Any opinions on that?? Thanks


----------



## fat sam (Feb 20, 2009)

thats a lot of light for that space, thats going to kick ass


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Feb 20, 2009)

Man that is a bright light. Had to squint looking at the picture.

Looking good!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 20, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> JayDoe... In your opinion, are the 2 books (Marijuana Horticulture Medical Growers Bible and Indoor Marijuana Horticulture) by Jorge Cervantes any different? I've read from a few places that the Indoor Marijuana Horticulture book was not worth. I own his Marijuana Horticulture book which I'm very happy with but I'm just curious if it's worth purchasing the other one specifically for indoor. Any opinions on that?? Thanks


I love books, so it was worth it to me. A lot of the two books were the same, but there's a lot od different stuff too. I liked the earlier book (titled, the "indoor" one) because it had tons of bold bullets points.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 20, 2009)

fat sam said:


> thats a lot of light for that space, thats going to kick ass


Yea man,

Please stay tuned, things are starting to move now...


----------



## thor369 (Feb 21, 2009)

sweet thread. i got a 4x4 and a 4x8 hydro tent, with 132 seeds, (sour bubble) and 40 clones of a perp strain my son sent up to me, waiting 5till the 1st, to get a camera.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 21, 2009)

thor369 said:


> sweet thread. i got a 4x4 and a 4x8 hydro tent, with 132 seeds, (sour bubble) and 40 clones of a perp strain my son sent up to me, waiting 5till the 1st, to get a camera.



sounds like fun. thats alot of seeds


----------



## wannabee (Feb 21, 2009)

very nice, i'm definitely interested in that... checking back.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 23, 2009)

What the hell is this?!? 

I'm growing four different strains right now and only the Thai X Skunk is effected.


Thai X Skunk plants around three weeks old
DWC, ppm 300 ph 5.6
only the very lower leaves are effected
These plants will be my first attempt at cloning so I would like them as healthy as possible. 

What's wrong with the leaves and what should I do about it?


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 23, 2009)

looks as if something might have dripped on them. or maybe since they are the lower leaves could be a light issue. maybe its tiny mithalogical creatures fuckin with ur shit.

do the spots go all the way thru the leaves to the other side or are they only visable on the tops?


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 23, 2009)

also i just noticed in one ur pics of the computer box there is a bud calender. where did you get that? i want one


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Feb 23, 2009)

One of my plants had something similar to that awhile back. I had spilled a little bit of a PH down mixture I was adding to the res on the plant and it looked just like that.

Other than the brown spots they look reallllly healthy and green.


----------



## zeke907 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice setup, veg and flower. Nice work, and you have come along way from the pc case. That purple seedlings you have goin are sick, hope they stay nice and purple for you, I have known afghan to be purple. I've seen it in the dispensaries here in CA. Anywho, keep up the good growing, and happy harvests to ya. Peace.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 23, 2009)

Purple afgan? I thought it was just the temp


----------



## zeke907 (Feb 24, 2009)

Perhaps, in your sitch, it is the temp. I was just mentioning that I have purchased afghan from the dispensaries out here with purple hues to it.


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 24, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> What the hell is this?!?
> 
> I'm growing four different strains right now and only the Thai X Skunk is effected.
> 
> ...



These leafs are burnt by your light. Put your light 6" higher and see if its good.


----------



## imburne (Feb 25, 2009)

awesome thread thank you!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

I've been away for a while, more pics on progress soon!!!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 27, 2009)

Take care of all the problems?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, these Thai X Skunk bitches are sativa!!! They're drowning out my shorter plants. 

But we do have nice veg growth all around...before I forget:

RES REPLENISHED 2/27/2009

PPM around 300
PH 5.6


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

This is Afghan...check out how fat her leaves are. I have two of these but one is very small


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

...from Nirvana. Look how perfectly symetrical and stout she is


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally, here's the Trainwreck bagseeds that I got from a local dispensery here in CO.

Very inconsistent seeds. One was a mutant that is still struggling but is showing great signs of new growth. One died as a seedling, and the last seed is the beautiful young plant pictured.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

A while back I posted these pics of poor little plant #9


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

Check her out today...new growth in veg and roots


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is the cloning/mother set-up. I've decided to do it right and sex the plants by cloning.

Many of you know that I'm also growing out of a pc case. I've decided that the pc case has too many flaws to produce good marijuani through the entire life cycle. 

During flowering the little plant drinks tons of water/nutes and if you don't fill it every two days it depletes its 1/2 gal res and the pant is stressed and the roots are dry. I'm not dedicated enough to do a water fill every two days.

Anyway, I did decide that the pc case will be perfect for cloning for sex. I can easily fit 24 cuttings in the case and run a 12/12 light cycle until they show their sex. It will be very useful to have that small area to clone for sex

I've also included a pic of my flowering pc plant...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Feb 27, 2009)

How old does a plant have to be before you can take a cutting to clone for sex? These plants are around 3-4 weeks old...

Can I take clones from these plants??

This will be my first appempt at cloning!!


----------



## Backwoodz (Feb 27, 2009)

I know you got a digital ballast running but u should always mount it on a heat resistant surface rather then on the wood, also HPS bulbs tend to make the ballast get a little hotter then the MH bulbs, very nice setup dude.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Big changes!!

Finally we fired up the 1000 Watt light. I started by getting the 18 gal bins ready, I found these 5" round airstones at Petsmart...crank'in!!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe I let these plants get a little too big, they're just around a month old. I was able to suspend the top and carefully untangle the roots...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I was able to untangle the roots so I could pull the plants through...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I took the largest plants out to make some room. The Thai X Skunk are the biggest room hogs.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I carefully held onto the plant as I cut away the 2" net pots. I then fed the roots through a hole I cut in the 4" net pots. The net pots are filled in with clay pellets only, no rockwool.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are a few more totally naked young plants...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

And here's everyone under the 1000 Watt HID light. It's been a day and the transplants seems to be a success!!

All three bins are filled with phed water and Superthrive only, around 5.6 to 5.8. No nutes because I plan on cloning in a few days.

My wife and I just planned a 12 day vacation in early June, which leaves me just 3 months. I will put these babies under 12/12 next week since I don't want to go away in the middle of a grow. My original plan was to veg them longer but I want to harvest before I go away.


----------



## ElephantRider (Mar 5, 2009)

I love the mutant! Wonder how the smoke would be..


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 5, 2009)

ElephantRider said:


> I love the mutant! Wonder how the smoke would be..


Stay tuned...if she's a girl I will grow her out


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 6, 2009)

The next day everyone appears to be doing well.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 6, 2009)

I put this little baby in the room, it's a cool mist humidifier. I live 10 miles away from the rocky mountains and it's dry as hell. My RH is currently between 16-21 percent, I hope the humidifier help boost the RH, it also helps keep the temp down


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's a few more shots of the grow area. I mounted a small fan dedicated to blowing the hot air away from the big light. The room temp has't exceeded 77 degrees.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Mar 6, 2009)

Always good with the humidifier...i forgot what you're growing jaydoe but they look good...i know how you feel i had to start my flowering on my lemon skunks early due to the fact im moving in june, but can't wait for the new house to be done...the room i have planned is going to be of the upmost professional! No more wishing and adding and rearanging things afterward and during grows...you learn so much so fast!!!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 8, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Always good with the humidifier...i forgot what you're growing jaydoe but they look good...i know how you feel i had to start my flowering on my lemon skunks early due to the fact im moving in june, but can't wait for the new house to be done...the room i have planned is going to be of the upmost professional! No more wishing and adding and rearanging things afterward and during grows...you learn so much so fast!!!!


Thanks man, The big sativa looking ones are Thai X Skunk, also Snow White, Afghan, and some Trainwreck bag seeds I got from a local dispensery in Denver

What's the risk with really low humidity? I know it's recommended around 50% but it's never mentioned what promblems may arise if it's way under. I can't seem to get my RH over 25% because my room is very open. 

Will 25% humidity in the room hurt my plants? And if so, how?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 8, 2009)

My first attempt at cloning using Rapid Rooters.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 8, 2009)

A perfect Trainwreck clone!! Lets hope she's a girl!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 8, 2009)

I did a little pruning by removing lower branches. Everything is looking good!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 8, 2009)

I light proofed the room tonight with black and white poly, I also added another wallmounted fan that will come on and off with the light. The room stays around 77 F.

I also enclosed the space and am now working with a 4.5 X 4.5 foot grow room with a 1000 watt light!! 

I will begin 12/12 next week since I want to harvest this crop before June.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 8, 2009)

Only one plant seems to be effected out of twelve, but it looks like something was eating this leaf!!

What should I do??


----------



## 7cotton7 (Mar 11, 2009)

u lift the leaves and look underneath of them? could be little pests chillin there.


----------



## turkster (Mar 11, 2009)

could be genic. defect???


----------



## turkster (Mar 11, 2009)

not to worry..


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have stuff like that happen, usually determined it was from me moving'em around and the leaves rubbing on edges on something...not a problem if you can't find any little critters on that one or spreed to anyothers.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 15, 2009)

What up people,

I changed the res to a bloom formula and tonight will be the first 12/12.

The Thai X Skunk's are 18" and definetely the biggest room hogs


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the little Snow White. She's a very stout and sturdy plant, I'll be curious to see how big she gets.

Check out how the Thai X Skunk towers over the smaller indica


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the Trainwreck bagseed, definetely the prettiest plant out of the bunch..


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 15, 2009)

Afghan from 420Seeds. This is the only acceptable one that survived, I hope it's a girl!!!!


----------



## NonPersonal (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking great Jaydoe !


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 17, 2009)

What up people,

I switched to a HPS light tonight..only two days into flowering and the plants look different.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone know about/believe in pre-flowering? These two big bitches are about 7 weeks old and under 12/12 for just a few days. Several books I read says you should be able to tell a plants sex by it's sixth week regardless of the light period.

Can anyone tell? This is plant #6


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 17, 2009)

...and this is plant #5

Sex? Anyone?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like #6 will be a girl, another week to be sure. I don't even see preflowers on #5


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

Plant 6 is female


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

As for five.. like diggity said... a little more time. It seems for me that usually males show themselves earlier than females. Congrats on six though!


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, #6 is definitely female. Not only do I believe in pre-flowering, I've seen it many times. Had a mother plant back in the day that was always on 18/6 and it had little crotch hairs all over. She gave off nice clones. Male pre-flowers have little micro balls that sometimes show themselves before 12/12. You'll definitely see them 6 - 10 days into 12/12. As "someguy" said, females usually show a few days to a week later than the 1st males. Good luck!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

Please stay tuned as I will take more pics next week and will be looking for help!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

What up,

Plants seem to be flourishing in 12/12. The room is running cool as a cucumber, 74-76 degrees to be exact. 

The big Thai X Skunk plants are only 16" from the 1000 watt HPS and there doesn't appear to be any heat damage. Putting my bare arm on top of the plants didn't feel overly hot. 

I have six total fans keeping the tempature in check, three of them are dedicated to the big light.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think this little baby is key. This fan is blowing fresh, cool air directly into the air cooled light. The air is comming from outside through a basement window propelled by a large exhaust fan. 

After installing this fan the room seemed to drop 3-5 degrees, and I can comfortable put my bare arm 15" under the 1000 watt HPS


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

The plants are looking great. I'm getting really impatient to find out who's male so I can cull my crop down to six plants and put everyone in their permanent homes. 

Also, I have clones that are almost ready to transplant and I still don't know who's male/female... a lot of thought must go into this stuff to be a consistant, successful grower.


----------



## NegligentMother (Mar 20, 2009)

you should get a little 4 inch blower, and then attach it to a 4 inch to 6 inch duct adapter and hook it to your lights. why do you only have that little fan blowin in there?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

I know they're not the greatest pics but it's really hard to see with the red light.

These are my Trainwreck bagseeds, I only have two so I hope one is a girl

This is plant # S2. Any thoughts on sex?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

This is plant # S11. This is the plant I would really like to be female because I have a clone of her. The clone from S2 didn't make it.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

Half of my clones didn't make it from my first attemp. I believe they died from underwatering.

I used Rapid Rooters for my firt cloning attempt because they looked ready to go and easy to work with. Also, they don't have to be pretreated in phed water like rockwool.

But the Rapid Rooters were difficult to keep evenly moist. The tops of the cubes would be soaked and the bottom bone dry.

My next cloning will be areoponics


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

These guys will be my second attemp. I had to wait an extra week to clone the Afghan and Snow White plants because they're so stout! 

I will do a better job watering them


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 20, 2009)

NegligentMother said:


> you should get a little 4 inch blower, and then attach it to a 4 inch to 6 inch duct adapter and hook it to your lights. why do you only have that little fan blowin in there?


There is 6" ducting and a 6" exhaust fan connected to the other side of the light.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 20, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> This is plant # S11. This is the plant I would really like to be female because I have a clone of her. The clone from S2 didn't make it.


 looks like balls man.... the other picture looks like male too. sorry [email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe the single white hair is indisputable proff that she's a girl. If anyone out there disagrees I would really like to hear the argument.

Plant #S11 is the Trainwreck bagseed and I'm happy to say I have a healthy clone of her.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 21, 2009)

Plant #S2 is not looking as promising. I'm pretty sure it's a male but I don't want to be too hasty. I've accidentally killed females before due to my noob-ness.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 21, 2009)

The only other strain that is showing sex is the feminized Snow White, it's already got nice pistle developement. The Thai X Skunk and Afghan plants still are not revealing themselves. The plants are less then a week on 12/12


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is plant L6, I've been told this one is a girl, honestly, I still don't see it. 

Someone please help!! Is this a girl and how can you tell?!?!?

The plants are still less then 2 weeks in 12/12


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't see any sex on this one...Anyone?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 24, 2009)

This one is perplexing. It sort of looks like both sexes to me - do I have a hermie? 

I definetely see white hairs, but I think I see ball, too....someone please help ASAP!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> This one is perplexing. It sort of looks like both sexes to me - do I have a hermie?
> 
> I definetely see white hairs, but I think I see ball, too....someone please help ASAP!!



Looks like a female. Keep an eye on it to make sure male parts dont show up too. The "balls" usually start to appear in clumps if it is male/hermie.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 28, 2009)

What up people,

I set up my mother keeper today. My first cloning went pretty well, but my second I got almost 100%

These mothers probably won't be here for more then one cutting because I just have too many other strains I want to try. But I'm anxious to get some moms going so I can prop my next crop while the flower room plants are around 3-4 weeks into cycle.

These are the four moms I'll be keeping in an 18 gal Rubbermaid bubbler.

1) Snow White from Nirvana
2)Thai X Skunk from 420Seeds
3)Trainwreck bagseeds from a local dispensery in Denver
4)Afghan from 420Seeds

This is my first grow yeilding over a 1/2 oz. so I will be happy with a modest yeild of 1/2 to 3/4 lb from my six plants. Things aren't very efficient since I have four different strains growing and it's impossible to give everyone equal light.

Here's some great luck..out of nine viable plants eight are female!! The Thai X Skunk are six out of six female!!

I look forward to any feedback


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 28, 2009)

Any input, suggesstions, or comments would be greatly appriciated!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 28, 2009)

so you have the six ladies flowering under the 1000W... why not more if im correct?? [email protected]


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice SETUP!!!!!! It's going to be exciting to see these girls growing.
Check out my setup if you want.. straight hydro indoor 10x10, sea of green 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/177860-10x10-medicinal-hydroponic-grow-room.html


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> so you have the six ladies flowering under the 1000W... why not more if im correct?? [email protected]


Six is the legal limit


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 29, 2009)

haha o wow... sorry man.... wish i had the privelage to be able to grow ONE legaly.... def a nice setup though for having that thousand watter crammed into such a small space for it. i have my 1000w in a 4x4, and i think i might go 5x5 next [email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 29, 2009)

I had to down size some plants and tranplant some others. I now have eight plants two weeks into flower. Two of the eight are now in 11 litre pots with soiless mix.

These plants clearly outgrew their smaller pots


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 29, 2009)

My indica's - Snow White and Afghan!!

We have clones for each of these beauties!!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 29, 2009)

These big bitches are the Thai X Skunk. Six plants and six females!! Two of these girls went into individual pots with soiless mix. I plan to give these two some natural sunlight when it gets a little warmer.

Clearly sativa dominant


----------



## JayDoe71 (Mar 29, 2009)

...and here's the room with eight total plants...

I think I'll yeild a pound easy


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 29, 2009)

good shit. the rootballs are pretty nice.. wish i could trust online seeds shops, get some of that afghani.... 
you should supercropp a couple of the big branches on the bushier plants.... [email protected]


dayum those sativas are pretty.


----------



## blueberry1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Those are some phatty plants.....mmmmmmmmm! if anyone wants to give advice on my little hydro babies...they are a little droopy past couple days  . peace all!--------->

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/177860-10x10-medicinal-hydroponic-grow-room.html


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

What Up!! Here's the garden at 26 days into flowering. I let the res levels get a little out of control, I will keep a better eye on it next time. 

Res was adjustest today to: 600 ppm, 6 ph. I got a new continuos tri meter so I no longer have any excuses!!

This is six plants total, 2 each in 18 gal DWC bins.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

These are some big bitches!! They finally stopped growing at 5' I had to tie them down because they're so much bigger then everyone else. My next grow will be one strain, or two like strains. 

However I will say this, six out of six plants were female from 420Seeds!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

dayummm five foot indoors. great job man.... theyll prolly grow tid bit more too... there lookin like my strawberry haze mamma. heh [email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

Snow White from Nirvana on the left, Afghani from 420Seeds on the right. These two girls are just over two feet tall. I can't wait to have a canopy of these babies 12" under my 1000 watt HPS!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

And these ladies are by far the star of the show. Only 26 days into 12/12 and the leaves are covered with crystals!! I'm happy to say that I have a happy and healthy clone of this girl and she may be my next crop.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

did you top the afghani?? got massive nodes on it.. [email protected]

very nice.. fer 26 days there choo chooin along..


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

But of course there's a catch...She's showing signs of hermie which I recently read is very common in this strain. 

Please let me know, that's a pollen sack, right? Other then a few of those balls the plant is covered with beautifully forming flowers.

If it is hermie, did it ruin my whole crop?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

eeewwwww. man. thats a tough choice.. and yea those are some sacs....ive done it once, i dont know if it was a fluke. anyways i just plucked them off, and there was no other signs after harvest.. but they appeared like week 5 or 6 so that mightve been what saved um.... if you have another light you could just flower them seperatly but thats a bigger pain in the [email protected] man...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's the garden after I put everything back together. I used dental floss, thumb tacts, and paperclips to tie dow the big bitches.

My clone-moms are doing well in their new hydroponic home. I'm going to try to keep four of them in a 18 gal bin, any coments on this?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

...and here's my little terrace grow. These are two of the six Thai X Skunk females. I had to dispose of the other two even though they were heathy females. I didn't expect 100% females.

Anyway, these two transplanted to soiless mix from hydro quite nicely.

Notice how they're just under the wall, just out of sight from the close by neighbors!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 10, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> eeewwwww. man. thats a tough choice.. and yea those are some sacs....ive done it once, i dont know if it was a fluke. anyways i just plucked them off, and there was no other signs after harvest.. but they appeared like week 5 or 6 so that mightve been what saved um.... if you have another light you could just flower them seperatly but thats a bigger pain in the [email protected] man...


Thanks for reading along, man...the clone I have is actually all female, but like I said, I just read that the strain is prone to hermiism. I just hope it didn't pollinate my whole crop


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 10, 2009)

I would say you're gonna have more bud than you could ever smoke. But if you're like me, you'll figure out a way to smoke more.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 10, 2009)

shit no prob man..yea. ide be rippin my hair out right now.. you have some hefty ladies. i wouldnt whanna see that happen to ANYBODY...well mayb lol...
i never experienced a pollen sack break. and i htink thats what you really have to worry about. kus then its all over... 

chk out my 4x4 1000W-400W perpetual garden starting off.. no digi cam thats why you gotta go to youtube...... http://www.youtube.com/user/danuke10 
[email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 14, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I would say you're gonna have more bud than you could ever smoke. But if you're like me, you'll figure out a way to smoke more.


What up diggity...


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Apr 14, 2009)

Those are some big bitches! I bet they're gonna be awesome.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 14, 2009)

What up people!!

Here's the garden at 30 days on 12/12


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have two Trainwreck plants and one of them had some pollen sacks on it. I do have a clone of the plant that *did not* have the sacks.

Would anyone out there try to regrow those clones, or is the chance of Hermiism just too great?

The Trainwreck is a really, really pretty palnt. Thirty days 12/12 and she's covered with crystals.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 14, 2009)

And these girls are just grow'in like a weed. I flowered them around 18" and they grew to just over 5'. Definetely sative dominant.

The buds look like fox tails


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 14, 2009)

looks like you did some supercroping to those two ladies.. looks very nice.. [email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 14, 2009)

My Snow White and Afghan are not impressing the hell out of me. They're big, strong bushy plants but the bud developement is behind compared to my other plants. 

Notice the thick veg growth, but very small bud developement

Is this normal for a indica dominant strain after 30 days 12/12 cycle? Could it be because they're further from the light because they're shorter. Or could it be because the plant is making seeds? 

It also seems that the huge indica leaves are completely blocking the light! How do I deal with this?

Indica growers please help!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> looks like you did some supercroping to those two ladies.. looks very nice.. [email protected]


Thanks man, but no suppercropping, I'm not even sure what it is! LOL


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 14, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> Thanks man, but no suppercropping, I'm not even sure what it is! LOL


It is too late to be supercropping anyway. And don't worry about those fan leaves, they soak up the sun for growing fat buds.


----------



## timsatx1 (Apr 14, 2009)

wathcing your grow very nice


----------



## brownbusta (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah i'm enjoying this.


----------



## olddirtybudda (Apr 14, 2009)

u askes about RH a few pages back did any1 respond to whats the worse that can happen if rh is in low 20's did the humidfry work out 4 ya is it worth adding 1 to a room


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 14, 2009)

olddirtybudda said:


> u askes about RH a few pages back did any1 respond to whats the worse that can happen if rh is in low 20's did the humidfry work out 4 ya is it worth adding 1 to a room


Nope, I rarely get any feedback from this site


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's the prettiest plant...Unfortunately, she's (it's) a hermie


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 19, 2009)

These bitches are well over 5' and look like pure sativa's...they do look like they're going to yeild well, but they're too hard to manage so I probably won't grow them again. These two plants drink about 10-15 gallons of nutes per week.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 19, 2009)

...Six plants here...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 20, 2009)

What up folks!!

Figured I'd also throw in my mother-keeper. I'm going to attamp to keep four seperate mothers in a 18 gal Rubbermaid Roughneck bubbler bin. This may become a problem if I can't get my bonsai skills fine tuned quickly.

I'll keep you posted

1) Snow White from Nirvana 
2) Thai X Skunk from 420Seeds
3) Trainwreck bagseeds from a dispensery
4) Afghan from 420Seeds


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 20, 2009)

whatr you thinking for yeild man...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> whatr you thinking for yeild man...


In addition to the six hydro plants I also have two plants in soiless mix that I take out side everyday.

I'm hoping to get a lb out of all eight plants


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 20, 2009)

hehe bro.... you could very well get more than that...... those two biggens will be like half pound right there..... 
cant wait for it to get a lil warmer out in NY so i can put my moms out....


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's my one Snow White from Nirvana. She's been on 12/12 for just six weeks now...


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hermie!! This girl self pollenated and now both of the Trainwrecks have a few seeds in them. However, I'm not seeing seeds in the other plants

I still would love to hear some opinions on whether it's a good idea to use this clone again knowing there's hermiism in the family..Anyone?!?!?

Please notice the big fat seed


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 26, 2009)

Heu Yo,

I topped my mother plants pretty aggressively since I'm curious to see what will happen.

If either of these moms don't make it I can live with that


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yo!!

I'm keeping my mature plants at only 400-500 ppm because the roots are constantly submerged in the solution with a DWC system. I read this theory in a book and it seemed to make good sense to me.

Do any of you DWC guru's out there agree with the lower ppm theory when using a homemade DWC system? 

The book I read suggested never going over a third of full strength.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll tell you this, Jay... I haven't heard about this 1/3 thing, but I know I started using 1/2 strength and never saw a difference from full strength (except for minor burn).

The only thing is that I kept my Koolbloom at 100% strength for more resin production. And there IS a difference.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 26, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'll tell you this, Jay... I haven't heard about this 1/3 thing, but I know I started using 1/2 strength and never saw a difference from full strength (except for minor burn).
> 
> The only thing is that I kept my Koolbloom at 100% strength for more resin production. And there IS a difference.


Thanks, Diggity

Any opinion on my Trainwreck clone/hermie issue from a few posts ago?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd cut your losses and get rid of the hermie blood line.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 27, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> I'd cut your losses and get rid of the hermie blood line.


Yeah, I know...it's just such a pretty, easy-growing plant. And the crystal developement is amazing!!!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 27, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> Yeah, I know...it's just such a pretty, easy-growing plant. And the crystal developement is amazing!!!


Then give it a run, see what develops. Perhaps it was stressed?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 27, 2009)

What up,

Here's a list of my books, just thought I'd share...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 27, 2009)

Damn, Mr. Barnes & Noble, I feel humbled in your presence.


----------



## MR GOODSTUFF45 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just read the whole thread, front to back. Friggin awesome man! well done  too bad about the hermie  Your trainwreck was bagseed though, so its possible they came from a hermie.


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 1, 2009)

MR GOODSTUFF45 said:


> Just read the whole thread, front to back. Friggin awesome man! well done  too bad about the hermie  Your trainwreck was bagseed though, so its possible they came from a hermie.


Thanks, man

Stay tuned, harvest is eminent...and soon


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 1, 2009)

So I'm growing four Thai X Skunk from 420Seeds, two in and two out. The two that are outside in 3 gallon pots seem to be doing better then their indoor counterparts. The buds look fatter and smell sweater, but I'm not sure if this is my hydro newbness or just the fact that marijuana grows better outdoors.

Also, the indoor hydro plants have gone almost completely yellow 7 weeks into 12/12!! The large top colas look really nice but the leaves are yellow. I'm growing four different strains and the Thai X Skunk are the only plants to go yellow so aggresively

Here are pics of the outdoor plants:


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 1, 2009)

And here are the indoor Thai X Skunk. There's also some shots in here of the whole grow room to show how yellow the Thai X Skunk are; they're the bigger plants:


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 1, 2009)

This is a very pretty plant, the pistles have gone almost completely bright orange!!


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 1, 2009)

I think the Trainwreck will be ripe first!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 1, 2009)

mannnn... that trainwreck is loooooadeeddd with trich's... good [email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 2, 2009)

What up people,

I broke off a bud moving my plants in and out of the house. The plant has been flowering for just 7 weeks, but it looks mostly sativa, so I think I have a few weeks to go.

Too bad, I bet this little branch would have been a 1/4 oz or more!! 

What do you guys think regarding ripeness, two weeks, three?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 2, 2009)

yea ide give it like 2-3 weeks more.. lookin nice though man..... [email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 7, 2009)

Fucking seeds. My whole crop is seeded from that hermie plant


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 8, 2009)

fo real man...... its a fucking bitch to start from scratch... but whatr you gonna do... good luck though.. keep us posted.. [email protected]


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 8, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> fo real man...... its a fucking bitch to start from scratch... but whatr you gonna do... good luck though.. keep us posted.. [email protected]


Thanks, man

Starting from scatch wouldn't be so bad as I have a few mother plants that are ready to go. The problem is that I'm going away for 12 days and I don't wanna run the flowering room while I'm gone. So I will see this crop out 'till the end, seeds and all, and have some clones ready to start flowering for when I return.. Maybe I just invented the next super strain!!

Honestly, I'm kind of relieved, now I know why my yeild is so bad. The plants have been making seeds not buds.

Fuck it, it's only my first real grow....we'll get a lb next time


----------



## JimmyT (May 8, 2009)

I've been following this thread for a bit and it's insane how anything can happen with cannabis horticulture. At least you've seen bud forming before your eyes, I have yet to experience a harvest and I'm def vegging at the moment. Good luck with the final weight! Sweet, you've just bred strains!


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 9, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> I've been following this thread for a bit and it's insane how anything can happen with cannabis horticulture. At least you've seen bud forming before your eyes, I have yet to experience a harvest and I'm def vegging at the moment. Good luck with the final weight! Sweet, you've just bred strains!


Thanks..I did have one small successful grow in a pc box, 1/2oz dry bud, but this would have been my first significant grow. As it turns out I will probably only yeild 4-6 oz, seeded.

But what ever...I will start my next grow in mid June when I get back from vacation...lots of new ideas to try..it's all about practice in this business...LOL


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 9, 2009)

That frigg'in hermie bitch/dick seeded my entire crop.....fuck!!

However, it looks like I will have the following strains in seed form:

Trainwreck X Snow White
Trainwreck X Thai Skunk
Trainwreck X Afghan
Trainwreck X Trainwreck IBL?

Any breeders out there that think I should try those seeds? Or are they too unstable coming from a hermie?


----------



## blueapollo (May 9, 2009)

man that sucks. I had 14 plants flowering, blue apollo, northern lights, shiva shanti and alpha bud. We went away for a couple of days before we knew for sure that they were all females and when we got back found to males. We pulled them IMMEDIATELY but it was to late 9 weeks later and we've got a pint glass full of seeds and only about 3 ozs.


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 9, 2009)

blueapollo said:


> man that sucks. I had 14 plants flowering, blue apollo, northern lights, shiva shanti and alpha bud. We went away for a couple of days before we knew for sure that they were all females and when we got back found to males. We pulled them IMMEDIATELY but it was to late 9 weeks later and we've got a pint glass full of seeds and only about 3 ozs.


Wow, that does suck!! I wonder what I'll get with my eight plants. 

How did your plants look at harvest time?My plants are in their eighth week of flowering and the yeild is exceptionally weak. I have a 3' bushy afghan plant that will probably yeild 1/2 oz...fucking embarrising!! Did your plants have very unimpressive buds when you harvested?

Do all the same rules apply with seeded bud, tri color, harvest times, etc...?

Thanks, man...anything you could tell me to make the most out of a seeded crop would be greatly appriciated!!


----------



## JimmyT (May 9, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> it's all about practice in this business



Agreed!


----------



## rictor (May 9, 2009)

just read the entire thing great grow...


----------



## D^rail (May 10, 2009)

Hey grow and setup look great man. I just purchased a 1000 watt myself and have a space thats pretty close to the size of yours. for cooling i got the Icebox from hydro innovations and a can fan. once i get it all setup i'll throw up some pics and let you know how the system works. peace!


----------



## Unique.Grower.1 (May 10, 2009)

nice grow , bad luck on the hermie


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 24, 2009)

What Up People,

As suspected, the yeilds from my seeded plants are very week.

1 Snow White = 16 grams
1 Afghan = 32 grams
2 Trainwreck = 52 grams

I just chopped two Thai X Skunk plants and hung them to dry last night. I'll bet I have at least another 6 oz with my big Thai X Skunk plants.

So I think I'll get over a half lb even though the crop sot seeded....


----------



## JimmyT (May 24, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> What Up People,
> 
> As suspected, the yeilds from my seeded plants are very week.
> 
> ...




not too bad! I have yet to harvest and considering how many things can happen with our hobby, over a half pound is not exactly a shabby harvest. Wish I could taste some of your varieties. Enjoy!


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 25, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> not too bad! I have yet to harvest and considering how many things can happen with our hobby, over a half pound is not exactly a shabby harvest. Wish I could taste some of your varieties. Enjoy!


Thanks, man..

Not to be a negative Nancy, but it's also seeded, so it's not really a half pound...

My next grow there will be no mistakes!!! LOL


----------



## JayDoe71 (May 30, 2009)

JayDoe71 said:


> What Up People,
> 
> As suspected, the yeilds from my seeded plants are very week.
> 
> ...


In addition to the yeilds above, my Thai X Skunk plants yeilded another 6 oz exactly, which brings my total yeild to 268 grams or 9 1/2 oz


----------

